# Boat Pictures



## Ellis (Aug 25, 2011)

Some pictures of the new rig.

Need to finish it out this evening and I will post some better ones....


----------



## bulldog (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude, that is bad ass!! =D> =D> Details, all the details you can post please.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice rig man!!!

New toys are fun!


----------



## Ellis (Aug 25, 2011)

The boat is 18.7 with a 60 inch bottom and a 78 inch beam 
I put a 109 digital tour guide for the trolling motor. 
Sonar and gps up front is a lx26 networked back to my HDS8 with structure scan, gps and chartplotter on the console. I am putting two 8 foot power poles on the back
The motor is an optimax 115 with a jet conversion. 
Still breaking in the motor. Had it at 33mph with only 5000 rpms


----------



## fender66 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's very sweet! Congrats! =D> =D>


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice looking boat. Looks like a dance floor for a front deck.


----------



## River Rider (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a great looking boat. Did you do the decking and storage yourself? That is a perfect setup.


----------



## Ellis (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I was able to do the decking and storage myself!!! I dont have those talents...

I had the boat designed and built custom for me. It is used as a river bass boat. I will post some more photos of it soon having a power pole put on Friday and then prefishing for the BASS open on the Arkansas River.

Here are some pictures of the break in Drive up the river.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ellis.....I Love it....great looking boat. What's powering it?


----------



## Ellis (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought a 115 Optimax so I guess 80-85 hp with the Jet. THinking about upgrading to a 150 optimax. only Running 30 mph on GPS.

Taking it in to have the motor raised a half in friday and running it to see if I can get it to the 33-35 mph range


----------

